# How McDonald's gets their meat



## jkath (Jul 30, 2005)

How McDonald's gets their meat.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 31, 2005)

lmao..........


----------



## middie (Jul 31, 2005)

cute jkath lol


----------

